# Ocean Walk Rooms Help



## cbyrne1174 (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out where the room categories are on the floor plan. I made a rough sketch of what I think they are, but I'm a Club Wyndham owner, not WorldMark. I want to buy into WorldMark and use those credits for Ocean Walk, but I'm confused on how to book by room description. Can anyone who has been there verify if my sketch matches what they physically saw? I called Reservations and the Resort itself and nobody knew room numbers and categories, just N tower 11th and 14th Floor.


----------



## nkldavy (Aug 28, 2019)

26s in WM are 2-bedroom  Deluxes.  In WM Deluxe means oceanfront at OW.  The others are either 2-bedroom or 2-bedroom Special Needs (S/N, 30 & 33) in the 2-bedroom category.  The 21s are the 2-bedroom Penthouses and cost more than the 3-bedrooms.


QUOTE="cbyrne1174, post: 2329415, member: 109840"]I'm trying to figure out where the room categories are on the floor plan. I made a rough sketch of what I think they are, but I'm a Club Wyndham owner, not WorldMark. I want to buy into WorldMark and use those credits for Ocean Walk, but I'm confused on how to book by room description. Can anyone who has been there verify if my sketch matches what they physically saw? I called Reservations and the Resort itself and nobody knew room numbers and categories, just N tower 11th and 14th Floor.


View attachment 13684[/QUOTE]


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Aug 28, 2019)

nkldavy said:


> 26s in WM are 2-bedroom  Deluxes.  In WM Deluxe means oceanfront at OW.  The others are either 2-bedroom or 2-bedroom Special Needs (S/N, 30 & 33) in the 2-bedroom category.  The 21s are the 2-bedroom Penthouses and cost more than the 3-bedrooms.
> 
> 
> QUOTE="cbyrne1174, post: 2329415, member: 109840"]I'm trying to figure out where the room categories are on the floor plan. I made a rough sketch of what I think they are, but I'm a Club Wyndham owner, not WorldMark. I want to buy into WorldMark and use those credits for Ocean Walk, but I'm confused on how to book by room description. Can anyone who has been there verify if my sketch matches what they physically saw? I called Reservations and the Resort itself and nobody knew room numbers and categories, just N tower 11th and 14th Floor.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



So this is the correct layout?


----------



## nkldavy (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes for number of bedrooms.  WM uses 2BR,  and 2SN to distinguish the special needs units from the regular 2-bedrooms.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Aug 31, 2019)

I just want to make sure it's accurate for ocean front. From the looks of it, only book 2 dlx, 3 br or 2 pent if you want the view.


----------

